# Cravings are yours boy or girl?



## NikkiM

This is just a fun post! (because I am bored:wacko:) lol

What are your cravings? or what were your cravings if you have already had bambino?

They say sweet for a girl and savoury for boy!

I am craving both ( I know theres only one in there):happydance:

So any one craved sweet and had a boy and vise versa?

:hug:


----------



## Taranboo

I am normally a savory kind of girl but since getting pregnant I have craved nothing but sweet things....mostly ice cream... raspberry ripple to be precise...:rofl: and I'm having a girl!

xx


----------



## dizzy duck

My cravings are Salt & Vinegar crisps, Liquorice and Pizza, I used to really like chocolate and sweet things but have totally gone off them, well saying that Im liking the odd Creme Egg, which I normally hate, Im expecting a boy, take care :hugs: XX


----------



## golcarlilly

I craved pickled onions, yellow lemonade and fruit gums with my DD, I am craving all sweet things this time, ice cream, cake and sweets and I think I MAY be having a boy, I will confirm on Saturday after my Babybond scan!


----------



## Elliebank

I'm craving cake, cake & more cake!!! And I'm having a girl. A lot of people say they crave fruit with a girl, but I (unfortunately) haven't been


----------



## Kitten

I'm normally a savoury person but have been hooked to chocolate and cakes since pregnant and we're having a boy so that goes against the theory and I was talking to a lady who does counselling at work and shes 23 weeks with a boy too and she's exactly the same!


----------



## sam's mum

I'm craving everything at the moment :rofl:

But with Sam I was craving sweet stuff all the time (usually eat more savoury stuff) and he was obviously a boy :lol: x


----------



## DonnaE26

Im craving savoury and the odd galaxy chocolate lol but i reckon im having a girl ??? we shall see next wednesday lol


----------



## PixieKitty

I craved savoury, but I've never been a big fan of sweet stuff so hard to say :p


----------



## Kimberly28

I craved savory with my DS. Things like onions, onion rings, McD double cheeseburgers, and so on. This time its nothing but sweets! Candy, fruit, cakes, etc. I find out day after tomorrow on 4D scan if its the baby girl I've been wanting and hoping for. :happydance: Cant wait!! 

:hug:


----------



## lauren-kate

I craved cheese and onion rolls and had a boy.


----------



## star-dust

I craved mars bars n previous pregnancy and ahd a boy, 
Now its either ice cream or curry or sweet and sour sauce


----------



## Tiaenya

with my daughter i craved sweet things, jam and peanut butter sandwiches :sick:

with my 2 boys it was savory things, jacket potatoes, apples and carrots 

with this pregnancy its both ive gone through a stage of sweet things and now its more savory... with sandwiches i have to have pickle in them lol.

we dont know if bubs is a boy or girl....


----------



## chrisi

Taranboo said:


> I am normally a savory kind of girl but since getting pregnant I have craved nothing but sweet things....mostly ice cream... raspberry ripple to be precise...:rofl: and I'm having a girl!
> 
> xx

lol, thats so weird thats my craving just now to! raspberry ripple ice cream aswell. :rofl: I also think im having a girl dont know why though just a feeling. x


----------



## Pudding-x123

My cravings are all sweet things! I'm having a little girlie!


----------



## NikkiM

Thanks ladies!!:hugs:

Let me know how your scans go!!

I'm sat with 2 sausage rolls lol will be followed with a bag of jally sweets hehe!!

I have one girl, and 5 boys!!
I would love another girl but as my dh says he just has boy sperm!!:rofl:

we shall see! (although I'm saying boy until proven otherwise:thumpup:


----------



## chrisi

I have been craving sweet things, cakes, sweets, biscuits!! anything really! oh and ice cream! I think im having a girl, will find out on 18th April!! xx


----------



## LittlePickle

I'm a savoury type of person - but have craved sweets and suger and cake cake cake!!!!
WE're having a little man!
:laugh2:


----------



## LittlePickle

NikkiM said:


> I would love another girl but as my dh says he just has boy sperm!!:rofl:
> 
> we shall see! (although I'm saying boy until proven otherwise:thumpup:

hahahaha!! my OH said that too... he was 100% sure that Chops was a boy... and he was right! :laugh2:


----------



## Elliebank

NikkiM said:


> I'm sat with 2 sausage rolls lol will be followed with a bag of jally sweets hehe!!

Yum, that sounds good!!!


----------



## NikkiM

It was!!!! sad thing is I want moreeeee have nearly finished my rather large bag of jellies!!! tut @ me!!!:shhh:


----------



## Tilly

I've been craving curry loads and lemon/sour things. I went off of tea and coffee but since my sickness is dying down a bit more, i've noticed I fancy them again. I haven't fancied chocolate as much, in fact i've felt revolted by it for most of this pregnancy. Oh btw, im hoping to have a boy and apparently curry and sour things mean boy.. anyone know if this is true?

With Bethanie - im pretty sure I craved more sweet stuff, but also olives and tomatoes and even beer.


----------



## sezzlebum

i crave meat lol defo a girl tho


----------



## steph1505

My craving is a bit strange...I am loving the smell of cooking meat...but the thought of eating it makes me feel sick! My poor OH has been cooking bacon for me to smell and then having to eat it himself!! x x


----------



## ShadowRat

Banana milkshake, banana milkshake and banana milkshake!!! I'm OBSESSED with it! And I'm having a boy... Also, I've been more into fruit than I ever was before, but I dont really see that as a craving... I could have banana milkshake ANY time of the day or night, and the more I think about it, the more I want it!!!


----------



## starah

My main craving has been fruit mmmmmmmmm I can't get enough of it! I was at my MIL's house the other day and ate all of their strawberries :blush:

I'm having a girl :)


----------



## Tsia

sweet tooth me ordinrily anyways.... but i must admit.. i am craving savoury.. like homemade soups and salads with chicken and avacado last night- it was lush.
but i am still stuffing my face with sweet stuff. 6 creme eggs yesterday!! 

but i dunno what i am having for definate.. but i reckon a boy. x


----------



## Waiting4Baby

Usually a savory person, still savory. I don't know what we're having yet! I'm craving lots and lots of beef and potatoes (any form of potatoes), tacos, nachos, pizza, FAST FOOD (yucky! I need healthy cravings!).... But I'm also eating a little bit more sweets than usual sometimes. But still only fruity candy, no chocolate, which I hated pre-pregnancy. I craved citrus like mad in weeks 5-7 ish.


----------



## aries5486

im craving crisps yum yum and im having a girl!


----------



## AP

im savory too but i cant really entertain a trip to Greggs, nor can I stand chocolate.
Im loving strawberry flavoured things... strawberry laces and strawberry ribena, yes please! so sweeties, yes. chocolate, no.

I think its a girl but i seriously dont mind. i will find out on 27th april. If i can wait that long.


----------



## Tilly

Oo I forgot too, i've been really fancying fatty foods too - kebab, egg mc muffins, chips, beef burgers from mc donalds - although when I eat my usual fave, double cheeseburger.. I feel ill.


----------



## meldmac

I'm having a boy and I've been craving everything from sweet to savoury. Lots and lots of pastries, cake, donuts. Oh and a ton of fruit. I think food in general is my craving! :rofl: At the start of my pregnancy all I could think of was tomatoes, then it was nachos, and pickled beats. Lately it's been sushi and oranges. But pretty much anything goes...I don't think I've gone off anything at all lol.


----------



## Lorien

I'm having a boy and I've been craving fruit, pasta and beef. Mmm... steak...


----------



## Libra Mariah

I can't waite to find out if I'm having a boy or a girl. I am craving anything with fruit. I can't eat anything with meat in it at the moment. For some reason I really just have a feeling that my little bean is going to be a girl. I will be happy with either.


----------



## Sooz

My most persistent cravings are cheese & OJ and I'm having a girl.


----------



## mommytoTandE

I don't like sweets (which is all I wanted with my daughter). I LOVE cheese now - and pineapples. I craved cheese and protein with my son. Will find out the last of the month!! :)


----------



## loz27

i have been craving lots of cheese, eggs and beetroot, cant get enough of beetroot but felt abit sicky lastnight after a full family size jar all to myself, blah lol. as siggy says im having a boy.


----------



## Libra Mariah

Bump!


----------



## tabitha561

I crave salty things and Im having a Girl! I also crave ice cream though too so I dont know Everything sounds good to me right now 
I reallly really crave mexican for some reason.:)


----------



## BaybeeMama

i crave fruit nd juice with my princess!! last night i was watching a show called unwrapped its about food LOL.... they were talking about lemons nd limes. I wanted to cry cuz i didn't have any fruit or juice nd i wanted some so bad!! LoL


----------



## spring_baby

lol this time round I was totally off (different daddy for baby no4 so blaming it on his hormones)
with my 2 daughters sweet sweet sugar couldnt get enough of fruit and veg icecream etc with my son couldnt eat the sweet stuff savoury all the way pickles cheese crisps pizza etc no salad couldnt stomach veg hated fruit.
This time around its been sweet all the way the more fruit and crisp salad with all the raw veg so was convinced am having a girl cant stomach crispsd hav tried but they make me want to hurl, def having a baby boy!!
Wonder if this time I am soo picky is bcos oh is a chef and he is fussy about food??


----------



## BabyBG

I am usually a sweets person but have been craving anything with vinegar so I am eating things like pickles (so cliche, I know!), green olives, and have been making salads with homemad extra vinegary dressing. Have had to leave it off the whole salad as OH is revolted! Also love fruit though and cant get enough of apples.....mmmmmm....going to have one now!

Am 99.9% sure mine is a boy but will update on feb 11th!


----------



## sully316

when i was pregnant i was extremely sick through the entire thing, my sense of smell was out of control and i craved fruit, yogurt, cold cereal, bomb pops (red white and blue popsicles) applesauce and basically anything cold wet sweet and half way healthy for you.


----------



## cheshire

I go through phases of both. Cheese at the beginning, and since about 8 weeks it's been consistently fruit, mainly oranges, apples, peaches and grapes.

I have never wanted oranges and orange juice so much in my life and I even get up in the night to eat a juicy apple!!

With my first son I craved peanuts and liver pate :haha:, with my daughter stuffed vine leaves and my second son it was hard boiled eggs. 

I will say that I am not a cake eater, I only like cheese cake but with my daughter I ate lots of sweet cakes that would normally make me feel sick, with my sons I couldn't touch a cake. My daughter doesn't like cakes and my sons would happily live on them :)


----------



## bitethebullet

Definitely craving savoury- salted popcorn especially! I hope that means a boy!! :)


----------



## rubysoho120

I'm having a girl, and I don't really have cravings at all. I just eat like I did before. I have a sweet tooth, the hardest part is controlling that by not eating too much sugar.


----------

